# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  fit mama - kad i gdje na sport nakon poroda

## pepeljuga

molim mame koje su bila u klubu "Zdrave vibracije" u Ilockoj da podjele iskustva sa mnom. Naime na njihovim str pise da imaju program nakon poroda jedino mi se cini skupo 2000 kn za 12 treninga, to su ciljane vjezbe za vracanje u formu nakon poroda. AKo netko zna jos neki centar u Zagrebu gdje bih mogla poceti vjezbati nakon poroda please napisite. Najvise me frustira trbuh koji izgleda kao da sam 5 mj trudnoce, tako mi je bilo i nakon prve trudnoce i uspjela sam ga se riejsiti tek nakon 2 godine :Crying or Very sad:  doduse nisam bas nesto vjezbala, ali sad bih krenula u cvrsti obracun s mojim trbuhom. Ostali dijelovi tijela sve 5, ali trbuh, i oni komentari jao pa opet bebica stize ( a moja beba  ima 1,5 mj :Smile: ) -

----------


## Minda

možda VITA kod Rotora

----------


## annie84

Aerofitness, a možeš povesti i bebu, imaju program &mame&trudnice&bebe (do 3 godine).

----------


## Annie

Nije dozvoljeno reklamiranje na forumu!

----------


## anamix

e na to ću ja ići. jer druge mi nema  :Smile:

----------


## pepeljuga

pa ovo je odlicno, ja u blizini zivim, samo se spustim s kolicima, iako moja bebica ima 2,5 mjeseca meni vise treba babysitting dok vjezbam, je li netko bio.... nekoc davno sam isla tamo, koliko se sjecam dvorana je u podrumu?! Mame je li netko bio, moze reci par rjeci, moze i pp

----------


## Elluna

Ajme, ovo nisam znala!! U teoriji mi zvuči super!
Ako je tko bio (na oglednom satu ili poslije),
kako to izgleda? Ima li puno mama sa bebijima?
Jel se plače u duetu ili cijeli orkestar skupa?  :Grin:

----------


## Joss

Ja sam se nakon carskog stvarno loše osjećala fizički a htjela sam se pokrenuti i polako dovesti u formu, s tim da nisam bila sposobna za neko preveliko skakanje ili teretanu, tražila po netu i našla ovo 
http://apoloncentar.wordpress.com/20...tal-u-apolonu/

Meni je odlično, mala grupa, ciljane vježbe, ugodna atmosfera, i na kraju to je samo mojih sat vremena.
Svakako za preporučiti.

----------


## ivy

meni se sve to čini malo prenapuhano, a ovih 2000 kuna iz prvog posta neću ni spominjati. svaki aerobic/pilates/fitness centar ima veći broj različitih grupa (koje btw. koštaju u mom primjeru ne više od 250 kuna tri puta tjedno), gdje si možete izabrati intenzitet i vrstu vježbanja kakva vama paše a ne za kakvu vam drugi kažu da je bar dobra za novopečene mame. i svim grupama je zajedničko to da unutar programa obrade sve dijelove tijela
jedino ako baš nikada niste imale nikakvo iskustvo sa vježbanjem, onda je valjda lakše biti zajedno sa drugim mamama, al opet ne to i plaćati puno previše

----------


## Annie

Nije dozvoljeno reklamiranje na forumu!

----------


## Ifigenija

Po meni nam ne trebaju specijalizirani tečajevi. Barem dok od poroda nemamo ozbiljne zdravstvene probleme.
Dobra trenerica bilo koje rekreacije zna kako popraviti tonus trbušnjaka, leđa i cijelog tijela.

----------

